# Metro notification options missing from PC settings



## broncotrolley (Oct 28, 2012)

When I go into Settings -> PC Settings -> Notifications I can no longer choose which apps display notifications. The entire section is blank. Please see the following image: http://i.imgur.com/aYzXa.jpg

Anyone else experience this? Any ideas? I'm completely stumped.


----------

